# AKC & Teacup Pugs?



## ENM89 (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm trying to get a teacup pug right now, I have one all lined up and everything. I have researched that mini pugs are a cross of pug and chihuahua. The AKC does NOT recognize the teacup (or miniature) pug as a breed because of the cross. 
The person I am trying to get this dog from says that she is AKC registered-does the AKC register dogs that they don't acknowledge as being a certain breed?


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

ENM89 said:


> I'm trying to get a teacup pug right now, I have one all lined up and everything. I have researched that mini pugs are a cross of pug and chihuahua. The AKC does NOT recognize the teacup (or miniature) pug as a breed because of the cross.
> The person I am trying to get this dog from says that she is AKC registered-does the AKC register dogs that they don't acknowledge as being a certain breed?


if the pug really is registered then you are paying alot of money for an unhealthy runt that the breeder put a "teacup" name on...... 

if it is a mixed breed then it is not AKC registered.... the akc does not register mixed breed dogs.... however the parents could each be purebred and the parents are registered..... 

or the person falsified the records and is making the AKC think the dog is a purebred..... 

there is no such thing as a teacup pug..... WHY would you want to spend a significant amount of money on a mixed breed dog when there are thousands dying in shelters...... or if it is just the runt .... then again.... WHY would you want to spend significant amounts of money on the runt of a litter that the person decided to name as a "teacup" there are no teacup anythings....... there are no teacup poodles, teacup yorkies.... teacup anything...... these dogs are either runts and badly bred.... to breed smaller and smaller and smaller despite the health consequences to the dog...... OR they are mixed breeds..... 

s


----------



## applesmom (Jun 9, 2007)

AKC does not register or recognize mixed breed "designer" dogs in any way.

Did the breeder tell you she was crossing pugs with chis or is she simply trying to pass off the runt of the litter as a teacup? 

Ask her if she guarantees one hundred percent that the pup will turn out to be a "teacup".  

A reputable breeder would *never* use the term "teacup" when referring to size.


----------



## RenaRose (Mar 22, 2007)

The AKC doesn't recognize the teacup or minature pug b/c the breed does not exsist. It is just a mix breed dog like the malti-poo or labradoodle. The person you are preparing to buy from is not a responsible breeder. They are either a backyard breeder or puppymill breeding and selling pups for money. I would strongly recommend going to a different breeder who breeds to better the pug breed with health and temperment in mind, not smaller size.


----------



## ENM89 (Jul 12, 2007)

The person I'm trying to get this puppy from is just a person that has a dog but doesn't want it anymore okay? They aren't a breeder. They don't even want money for the dog. 
Thank you for your info about whether it would be registered or not, but there are many people who are getting mini pugs and they are "here to stay" (http://www.dog-names.org.uk/pug.htm)

"Pug - Teacup Dogs and Puppies - An Unofficial Term 
The term 'Pug Teacup' is not recognised or endorsed by any of the major Canine Associations such as the AKC (American Kennel Club) or the British KC ( Kennel Club ). It is a purely descriptive term for a Toy dog which might, or might not, be smaller than the official size standard. Whether the term 'Pug Teacup' is recognised or not people obviously like using it and regardless of varying Associations the phrases Pug Teacup Dog or Pug Teacup puppies are, no doubt, here to stay! The Teacup Dogs Agility Association is open to all dogs, regardless of breed or pedigree, measuring 17" or less, and who are at least 12 months of age. For additional information about 'Teacups' please click on the Site Map link to Teacup Dogs and Puppies"
http://www.dog-names.org.uk/pug.htm


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

ENM89 said:


> but there are many people who are getting mini pugs and they are "here to stay"


Yes, it's very sad what people will do to make a few bucks or to make a fashion statement. I'm afraid you're right, it's here to stay, but under no circumstances will it be universally accepted...especially among dog lovers.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

This is horrifying. Pugs already do need a C section because the heads to not fit the birth canal- and now this???


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

If you're going to knowingly be getting a mixed breed or etreemely off standard dog, why on earth does if matter if it's registered or not? It can't be shown in conformation and should never be bred, so there's no point in needing/having the papers. 

And any dog that looks like a purebred and is fixed can get an ILP# from the AKC to be able to compete in agility, obedience, etc.. And there has been some talk of potentialy letting mixes compete as well.


----------



## ENM89 (Jul 12, 2007)

It's just that the person that I am considerring getting this puppy from said that she is registered. If they're not being truthful about that what else will they lie about?


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

ENM89 said:


> The person I'm trying to get this puppy from is just a person that has a dog but doesn't want it anymore okay? They aren't a breeder. They don't even want money for the dog.
> Thank you for your info about whether it would be registered or not, but there are many people who are getting mini pugs and they are "here to stay" (http://www.dog-names.org.uk/pug.htm)
> 
> "Pug - Teacup Dogs and Puppies - An Unofficial Term
> ...


I don't understand why you gave us a link the a Pug site when you're trying to inform us about the "mini/teacup/etc. Pug"

What I got from your selected quote on the namming of the Pug Teacup is that it is just a name and really has nothing to do with how large the dog actually turns out to be.


> It is a purely descriptive term for a Toy dog which might, or might not, be smaller than the official size standard.


So in theory I could have a 24" pug and still call it a Teacup Pug, correct?

I have no problem with people calling their dogs whateer they want to; but keep in mind it can make a difference when it comes to medical care. My problem with the name is when people call it Teacup or Mini just to make a quick buck off an unsuspecting or unknowing animal lover.



ENM89 said:


> It's just that the person that I am considerring getting this puppy from said that she is registered. If they're not being truthful about that what else will they lie about?


Is this person someone you know or just a friend of a friend? How old is the puppy? Do you have to pay for the puppy or are they giving it to you for free?


----------



## applesmom (Jun 9, 2007)

ENM89 said:


> It's just that the person that I am considerring getting this puppy from said that she is registered. If they're not being truthful about that what else will they lie about?


She must want to get rid of the dog pretty darned bad to lie about registration to make a *free* dog seem like even more of a bargain. 

Rather than question the papers that have absolutely no significance for a pet; I'd be looking deeper into her reasons for getting rid of him. It could be that she's discovered that he has one or more of the serious health problems so often found in the "teacup" sized dogs.


----------



## lovezois (May 22, 2007)

They are just another so called designer dog, badly bred with no health checks , by people who have jumped on the band waggon and making themselves a fortune out of these poor dogs call them by whatever name you like at the end of the day they are all crossbreeds and if people stopped buying them the demand would go away and these people would be forced to sytop breeding them, but no you get the idiots who are prepared to pay a fortune for a crossbreed which you could get at a rescue center. for a whole let less . Its a bit like people who buy from puppy mills, yes you feel sorry for the puppy but by buying it you are just encouraging them to breed more.This type of breeder makes me so mad they have no thought for the health of the bitches giving birth to these puppys, and no thought for the health of the pupies either it is so sad. There are enough breeds around without the need to increase these.


----------



## ENM89 (Jul 12, 2007)

animalcraker said:


> Is this person someone you know or just a friend of a friend? How old is the puppy? Do you have to pay for the puppy or are they giving it to you for free?


I found the classified ad for this puppy on the internet. The puppy is approximately 12 wks old now and all that I have to pay for it is the money for shipping it across the country.


----------



## applesmom (Jun 9, 2007)

ENM89 said:


> I found the classified ad for this puppy on the internet. The puppy is approximately 12 wks old now and all that I have to pay for it is the money for shipping it across the country.


Are you aware that this is most likely an internet scam and you will never get the puppy or at the very least you won't get a healthy puppy? Go to any search engine and type in Internet puppy scams!


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

ENM89 said:


> I found the classified ad for this puppy on the internet. The puppy is approximately 12 wks old now and all that I have to pay for it is the money for shipping it across the country.


Ahh, I tought this was someone who you've at least met in person. Honestly this sounds like a scam. You send them the money for the shiping and they never send the dog, or worse you end up with a dead dog on your door step. I take it they want the shiping cost first, correct? and if they are smart they would preffer cash or check instead of credit.


----------



## ENM89 (Jul 12, 2007)

Well... My plan was that, either I was going to arrange for the shipping and pay by visa so I have a 90 day guarantee or put the money in escrow and he can get it when I get a happy healthy puppy. 
Oh and a note to all of the people who are worried because the dogs need C-sections? don't you realize that there are possible complications with any birth? do you think that humans should stop having babies because they have c-sections?
Thank you everybody who actually was helping me I appreciate it, and I guess thank you to the other people too but that wasn't what I was asking okay? OK! Have a good day!


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

my instincts are on high alert.. NO such thing as a tea cup pug and IF there is such a dog- to be that small is so poorly bred.. You are being set up as far as how I feel here..


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

ENM89 said:


> I found the classified ad for this puppy on the internet. The puppy is approximately 12 wks old now and all that I have to pay for it is the money for shipping it across the country.



Free puppy and all you have to do is pay shipping???? *SCAM.*


----------



## Debbie P (Jul 2, 2007)

Now is the time to educate yourself on the importance of purchasing from a reputable breeder, as well as the importance of NOT supporting BYB's.

Please do a bit more homework, before you make a purchase.


----------



## applesmom (Jun 9, 2007)

The names, payment methods, locations and breeds may change, but they're still scams!

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2007/06/06/earlyshow/living/caught/main2891365.shtml

http://www.10news.com/news/4758593/detail.html

http://www.cdc.gov/ncidod/dq/monkey-adoption-scam.html



ENM89 said:


> Well... My plan was that, either I was going to arrange for the shipping and pay by visa so I have a 90 day guarantee or put the money in escrow and he can get it when I get a happy healthy puppy.
> Oh and a note to all of the people who are worried because the dogs need C-sections? don't you realize that there are possible complications with any birth? do you think that humans should stop having babies because they have c-sections?
> Thank you everybody who actually was helping me I appreciate it, and I guess thank you to the other people too but that wasn't what I was asking okay? OK! Have a good day!



You're welcome! Enjoy your new puppy if and when it arrives!


----------



## bluesbarby (Apr 10, 2007)

I had Riley shipped but I paid when I picked him up at the airlines. It's called COD.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

bluesbarby said:


> I had Riley shipped but I paid when I picked him up at the airlines. It's called COD.


yes...I'm glad you mentioned that. We just had our podengo flown to us and we paid the airline when we picked him up at the airport. It was about $170 for a 40ish pound dog.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

Debbie P said:


> Now is the time to educate yourself on the importance of purchasing from a reputable breeder, as well as the importance of NOT supporting BYB's.
> 
> Please do a bit more homework, before you make a purchase.


this person doesn't seem to need or want educating... have you read through the posts.... excuses for everything...... 
and this is the reason there is a dog overpopulation problem.....its the culture.... 
and the lack of consideration for other creatures.... 
s


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

well said, Shalva


----------



## TheChinClique (Jul 6, 2007)

Please don't even consider getting this dog. Pugs are one of the least healthy breeds in the AKC, and to adopt one that is "tea-cup" a.k.a a runt is very foolish. Plus, this "tea-cup" pug is probably out of a poorly matched pair of non-standard pugs. Here is a site that has a bit more information about pugs, as well as some decent pug breeders. Do some more research on pugs, find a quality breeder, and then be prepared to pay a bit of money for a high-quality, healthy pug. You are just asking for trouble by "adopting" this "tea-cup" pug. 

Good luck.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

If this is just a dog a friend or someone is going to give you, don't worry about it. Just take it for a vet check before you agree to give it a permanent home. Then, if it passes the vet check and you want the dog, take it and have it spayed/neutered and enjoy it as a wonderful pet. All AKC papers mean is that the dog is purebred. They have nothing to do with quality.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

ENM89 said:


> I found the classified ad for this puppy on the internet. The puppy is approximately 12 wks old now and all that I have to pay for it is the money for shipping it across the country.


DO NOT pay any money for shipping a "free' dog across country. This is an internet scam tactic that MANY people have fallen for and have been robbed. The person will say they are going out of the country or even that they are in Africa or some other location and will give the dog to anyone who will pay the shipping. You will give this person your money and come out with NO dog!!! 

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/scammingbuyers.htm
http://www.consumeraffairs.com/news04/2007/05/puppy_scam.html


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Good links applesmom!


----------



## redox (May 21, 2007)

Offer to drive and pick it up because you're worried about the trauma of airline travel for a small puppy, which isn't an invalid concern, and see what the seller says. Don't expect a response.

Me and the wife drove to pick up our puppy, and knowing how he reacts to loud noises, I'm glad we did. Besides it was a fun road trip!


----------



## Keno's Mom (Nov 20, 2006)

If she crossed a chi and a pug (both parents can be AKC registered) its another "designer dog" - not a breed and the offspring cannot be registered as a breed of either parent.

So she's ripping off the public claiming the pups are AKC registered. Please don't buy into the designer dog bandwagon. It only encourages more backyard breeders (like this person) who are out to make money only - not to improve the breed.

If you like pugs - get a pug - not a designer dog. There are pug rescues out there.

BTW AKC doesn't recognize ANY "teacup" breed - its just a smaller then normal standard and probably has a lot of genetic problems - its from breeding runt to runt - not healthy.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

ENM89 said:


> I found the classified ad for this puppy on the internet. The puppy is approximately 12 wks old now and all that I have to pay for it is the money for shipping it across the country.


 SCAM! They get your money for shipping, but you never see the dog.

Oh well, let the poster learn the hard way. Considering all the excuses and refusing to be open or receptive to good (and well intentioned) advice, the poster got all pissy.


----------



## Sharon R. (Jul 7, 2007)

Lots of good, sound advice and suggestions here. You folks are very good at being diplomatic -- better than I would have been, so I stayed out of it. Hope the OP takes the advice, but somehow I doubt it


----------

